# Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?



## Onkel Petrus (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo, Freunde.
Eigentlich ist die Frage ja mit der Themenüberschrift bereits gestellt.
Ist der Delkim Txi mit dem Fox Illuminated Euro Swinger kombinierbar, d.h., passt der Anschluss (scheint vom Bild her Klinke zu sein) und funktioniert die Beleuchtung beim Fox auch hinterher?

Hat das schon jemand getestet?
Soweit ich weiss, gibts von Delkim selbst nämlich nur Hanger, die mitbeleuchtet werden.

Die mag ich aber nicht, benutze lieber Swinger.
Mann, mann, bei diesen Ausdrücken könnte man denken, wir wären hier in einem ganz anderen Forum...:q


Danke für Eure fundierten Antworten im Voraus|wavey:


----------



## Pike79 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?*

Soweit ich informiert bin, haben die Fox Swinger 2,5mm Stecker und die Delkims 3,5mm.

Mfg, Markus


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?*

Genau so etwas habe ich befürchtet.
War ja wieder klar. Die gönnen sich gegenseitig auch wirklich nichts!
Der Kunde muss es ausbaden.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?*

Hi,

der neue Delkim Tx-i Plus ist mit dem Fox Illuminated Euro Swinger schon in Gang zu bekommen, du musst nur einen kleinen Umbau vornehmen.

Öffne den Swinger-Kopf löte die Led ab und andersherum gepolt wieder dran. Fertig.

Wenn du die alten TXi meinst, weiß ich es leider nicht genau.


----------



## not_a_pro (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?*

steht mein ich auch ne anleitung unter cipro.de

oder guck hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Delkim-Fox-Illuminated-Euro-Swinger-Adapter-3er-Set_W0QQitemZ7245529352QQcategoryZ42805QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cardoso3 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?*

Hallo!

Also ich gleub schon, das die von Haus aus funktionieren ....

Einzig benötigst du so einen "Schnellverschlussadaptar", welcher Rod-Pod und Delkim verbindet, wegen dem Höhenabstand.

Mein Freund hat sich die Kombi zugelegt, heute testen wir das ganze, dann kann ich dir ja sagen, ob alles einwandfrei funktioniert.

Grüsse
Rudi


----------



## Carptigers (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?*

Nicht unbedingt , du kannst dir auch die alten Halter der MK II holen die sind leicht versetzt , da passen die euros auch dran und du musst kein Zwischengewinde einsetzten so wie bei mir . Geht aber alles nur bei den Plus Delkims . :q Guckst du ....


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?*

Interessant!

Ich besitze bereits zwei MKII. 
Das sollte also gehen.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?*



			
				Cardoso3 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Also ich gleub schon, das die von Haus aus funktionieren ....
> 
> ...



Und, wie ist es geworden? Hast du mal ein Bild/Bezugsadresse für so einen Adapter, damit ich mir das mal anschauen kann?


----------



## Cardoso3 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?*

Hallo!

Also die Adaptar sind von Prologic und haben EUR 6,95/Stk. gekostet, von Solar gibts die aber auch.
Die Teile sind notwendig damit du überhaupt den Stecker des Swingers an den Delkim hängen kannst!

Damit die Swinger-Beleuchtung überhaupt funktioniert, musst du einen kleinen Umbau vornehmen. Der Link wurde bereits von jemandem in dem Thread gesetzt.

Mein Freund wartet jetzt auf ein zusätzliches Kabel, damit alles richtig gepolt ist.

Grüsse
Rudi


----------



## Carptigers (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?*

Kannst dir die ganzen Sachen auch bei Conrad kaufen...|wavey:


----------



## kotraeppchen (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Delkim Txi + Fox Ill.Euro Swinger kombinierbar?*

Hallo, ich würde nicht mir irgendwelchen Adapter rumbauen, alles nur Schwachstellen und dazu sieht es einfach nur "sch..." aus. Hatte auchmal solche Adapter haben vorn und hinten nicht richtig gehalten. Fakt ist erstmal das die Illus an die neuen Delkims passen. Ich nutze diese nämlich selber an den Delkim Plus, geht auch bei den TXi. Klinkenanschlüsse sind die selben. 
Der Umbau ist eigentlich mit etwas Geschick leicht zu machen. Einfach den Illus Kopf öffnen und LED umlöten. Fertig schon werden alle Funktionen vom Delkim unterstützt, auch die Nitelight Funktion. 
Eine genaue Anleitung findet ihr hier. Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir die Fremforum Verlinkung.

http://www.karpfen-spezial.de/addreply.php?postid=198683&sid=0c84443522adb726369fcfd89df698f8

Grüße


----------

